# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  الحاج حسن حرب وشريطه الجديد علويات كاملا

## عاشق الحوراء

*الحاج حسن حرب وشريطه الجديد علويات كاملا* 


*السلام عليكم* 
*انتهى مؤخرا الحاج حسن حرب من شريطه الجديد وهو عبارة عن مواليد او ما يسمى بالأناشيد الاسلامية* 
*نتمنى اليكم طيب الاستماع*
*اليكم الآن شريط علويات*




*سيفك علي*

*علي علي*

*طلع البدر علينا*

*الصلاه على محمد*

*يا طه قلبي مجروح*




*تـم تعديـل الروابـط* 
*بواسطـة My tears**
*

----------


## My tears

*شريط في غاية الروعه .. 

ربي يعطيك العافيه .. أخي الكريم .. عاشق الحوراء .. 

تسلم على الإصدار الرائع .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي  لنقل لنا هذا الشريط 

واعطاك الله العافية 

ورحم الله والديك 

وتقبل مني تحياتي..

----------


## نجمة سهيل

هلا 
مشكوررر اخوي 

بس مو جايه تفتح معاي طلبتك نزل رابط غيرها ولا دلني على موقع

بموت على هذا الشريط ولا لالقيته

تحياتي.

----------


## My tears

> هلا 
> مشكوررر اخوي 
> 
> بس مو جايه تفتح معاي طلبتك نزل رابط غيرها ولا دلني على موقع
> 
> بموت على هذا الشريط ولا لالقيته
> 
> تحياتي.



*أهلاً بـك نجمة سهيل ..* 
*تـم تعديـل الروابـط ..* 
*وأتمنى لـك طيـب الأستمـاع  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختـك My tears  ..*

----------


## هذا الفراق

مشكور اخوي على المقاطع

----------


## غريب الارض

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بصراحة الشريط قمة الروووووووووووووعه
مشكور ورحم الله روح والديك عن النار والعذاب والى الامام

----------


## حمود سعيد

اخوي طلبتك تكفى ابغا الشريط 
لان الروابط موجايه تحمل تكفووووووووووووووووووووووون
أوتغير موقع الرفع

----------


## الحوراء الانسيه

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
طلبتكم ساعدوني مو راضي يتنزل او يضبط معي
مشكوره

----------

